# Normal?



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

We got our two girls in early August. Basil is a silkie Americana cross. She has a lump of tissue on her chest and it appears our frizzle has just about the same thing. I'm wondering if this is natural or if it's a tumor... Normal behavior and all that, I can always post pictures! 


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you sure it is not just a full crop.... That could just mean you have really fat full hens


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Could be... I'll get a picture as soon as I can!


----------

